# Wood drying methods



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 9, 2017)

Is there any "master list" of characteristics of different drying methods? 
Air dry, kiln, DNA soak, boil, ect...
I'm mostly curious because I hear people saying some are priced different than others, the woods have to work/look differently than right?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2017)

do not think there is a list here. some woods react differently to different drying methods. such as air dried walnut having more color. as far as pricing - I do not know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2017)

I don't know if there is a master list or reference, but a lot of books have been written on the subject of drying. There has also been a lot of discussion about it here in the processing section. I do know that kiln dried lumber cost more than green wet wood fresh off the mill. Air dried lumber can bring a premium as well especially in the thicker sizes.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm going to take a look at the processing section here. I just got the greenlight to mill out stuff from my father in laws grove. He has a large grove of hardwood

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

Most species require different heat and moisture schedules for proper kiln drying. Drives them crazy in the tropics where you have hundreds of species on any acre( pure stands are simply absent). Hence the rariety and high costs as well as the low volume per acre of any one species. Don't buy any tropical rain forests for an investments. Old Forester


----------

